# Stuck 2 Last night



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I Just started bow hunting again after 29 years. Prior experience was not positive but the technology available today is amazing. Anyway, Sat my tripod last night and stuck a nice 160#sow and a 35 # shoat. First actual kill and recovery. I have the bug!!! I am shooting beman ics hunters tipped with a 100 gr NAP HellRazor Broadhead with a red luminock. Deadly combo that looks like a red bolt of lightning leaving the bow. ..


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

NIce Kill! im still waiting to draw blood with my bow. Dang lease is a long way away to shoot some hogs though.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. Way to start back up.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

How do like the HellRazor?


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice! What type of lighting did you use (feeder light, bow mount)?


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I love the hellrazors, some say they don't fly well but my set up loves them. The hit hard ( loud thump when it hits a hog) and a pretty little diamond cut. The sow I shot was standing facing me at 20. I sit in a 16' tripod. I knew I should not take the shot but she was real spooky. I leveled just above her shoulder blades, aiming at the spine. The arrow it just to the right of her spine and transversed to right ham and out the groin. I saw my red luminox(sp) dissappear and she stumbled several time as wshe tried to make her escape. I thought it was strange that the light nock did not re appear so I figured the arrow stayed in her. She went 40 yds. 
About the light, I bought a bow mounted hog light from elusivewildlife. . It is LED Green light that comes with 2 different switched that velcro to the front of your riser. One is an on/ off. one click for high and just push the switch gently and it changes to low. The other switch has two buttons one for high, the other for low but it is a pressure switch and pressure must be applied for the light to remain on. I prefer the on / off. If I have to keep pressing the button during my shot, I worry I might torque the bow during the shot. It just does not seem natural. This is actually my first kill with a bow period. When I was younger, I bow hunted. I shot two deer but never recovered them soo I gave up. Now that I made my first kill, it was a rush. I wanna go do it again!! I also have an elusive wild life feeder light that had a bunch of green leds and it sticks to the feeder with magnets but I did not use it. Next trip I am going to put the light on the feeder so I can see what is there before I draw.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Good Job. Kill all you can.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Two other members went to the lease tonight and killed 2 more. Hope they will share the video.


----------



## JAY P (Feb 23, 2010)

Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks.
Way to go. I'll bet your hooked all over again.

Don't take offense, I'm an old dog too.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

No offense take JP. I shot another one last night and could not find him. Those piggys are tough SOB's... Yeah, I am addicted.. I love to heard that thud.


----------

